# tattoo equipment?



## emanuelcs34 (Dec 5, 2007)

This will be my first year of registered goats; I have Nigerian Dwarf goats that I am going to need to tattoo. 
Which tattoo kit do you recommend? I have been looking and am really confused different sizes, and would you get the extra set of numbers and letters? 
Any help would be appreciated; Thanks so much.


----------



## Rockytopsis (Dec 29, 2007)

I would get the smaller one and yes get the extra set of numbers, you most likely will not need the extra letters. Our herd prefix is ANLPF so I ordered those letters only and have a punch just to hold them. The other one holds the year letter and the number for the goat. Sure makes it easier having 2 if you have a lot of goats to do each year. If you are only going to have one or two it may not be worth the extra money.


----------



## emanuelcs34 (Dec 5, 2007)

I only have the 2 does that are pg. and might keep a few more, but not many. I mainly have them for milk but DH is excited to show this year. Babies start coming around valentines day, so I need to get everything prepared.
Thanks for your help.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I also have two sets of tattoo pliers and an extra set of numbers.

One set keeps the herd name code all the time.

The other one gets the year letter and the numbers.

It's just less complicated to have two.


----------



## Jay27 (Jan 11, 2010)

I also have Nigerian Dwarfs. This is what I have:

http://www.hoeggergoatsupply.com/xcart/product.php?productid=2916&cat=50&page=1

MADE IN THE USA!

It comes with numbers. You have to order the letters. Make sure you order the 5/16" letters.

I prefere green ink in a tube over the black in a jar. I make an unholy mess with the jar ink... it is thinner in consistency.


ETA:
The smaller tool and letters are easier with the smaller ears. Even then, I wait until they are 6 months or so to tattoo. I was worried the smaller characters would be harder to read... 3/8 or 5/16, they are BOTH hard to read after a few years! 

When you get to tattooing, secure their head as much as possible and squeeze so the pins go clear-through the ear. It is a pain removing the tool from their ear, which is why you really want to secure their head, but that is the only way I've had a tattoo last the life of the goat. I put ink on the ear, ink on the pins, and then rub the tattooed ear with an ink covered toothbrush. 

For future reference, DO NOT re-tattoo an animal without contacting the ADGA... you CAN do it, but you need to notify them. An undocumented re-tattoo is a quick way to get DQed at a show.


----------



## emanuelcs34 (Dec 5, 2007)

thanks I appreciate it


----------



## deineria (Aug 22, 2009)

http://www.jefferslivestock.com/ssc/product.asp?CID=2&mscssid=5RQB5EVNBEP58HQ1V4808WG3XU605E4F

This one is cheaper and it will work well with Nigerian Dwarfs for size.
I am not sure, since they are out of the one with the ear release, if 
the other would work though, It is just $25.00


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

I have the larger ear tattoo for my miniatures and full size dairies. I also have the smaller for my rabbits. I prefer the black roll on ink with the thinner consistency for the rabbits. I don't like the paste ink for several reasons - it's stays on FOREVER, and it is harder to rub into the holes, despite using q-tips, fingers, or toothbrushes. I think I'm going to look for a roll on green ink that is more liquid like the roll on black. 

I use green ink on dark skinned goats/rabbits, and black ink on light skinned goats/rabbits.


----------



## emanuelcs34 (Dec 5, 2007)

I found this online, has anyone done business with Hamby?

http://hambydairysupply.com/xcart/product.php?productid=1553&cat=0&page=1


----------

